# Help with aspect ratio/auto switching for AE4000U please



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've looked everywhere for instructions on how to use the auto switching for 16:9 and 2:35 feature via lens memory. Can someone please post a step by step / menu by menu how to for this? I can't figure it out. Do I put in a 2:35 movie, adjust the screen to get rid of black bars, save, ( but to what and where?) then how does the auto detect work? As you can tell, IM LOST. Step by step like you're talking to a 5 year old. Thanks!!!


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

I copied this into a word doc when I found it a few years ago on the web. I did not note where, so I cannot give due credit. If memory serves, it was actually for the AE3000, but I followed it (along with the instructions in the manual to save each setting) and it worked fine for the AE4000.

************************************************************

0)	I'm going to assume that your screen is installed plumb and level.

1) Put a small bubble level on your projector. Careful not to scratch! Put masking tape on the bottom of it if you are worried.

2 Level the projector side-to-side and front-to-back. Re-check it two or three times on both left/right and front/back of the projector housing. That is, check level on the left and the right sides, and at the front and back edges of the housing.

3) Ensure that the mechanical lens shift Vertical and Horizontal are in their center detent positions. You should be able to "feel" when they drop into the detent.

4) Turn on the projector and display the blue/green focusing screen for starters.

5) Zoom to the approximate size needed for 16:9 and focus.

6) Now start tinkering with the mechanical lens shift to center the image vertically. Don't worry about horizontal when working with 16:9.

7) Zoom and focus again as necessary to fill out top to bottom. This is an iterative process.

8) Do you have Digital Video Essentials or some other test DVD that has a geometry test pattern and/or a geometry/sharpness/overscan pattern? If yes, you can use the overscan pattern to fine-tune your image size for maximum pixel viewability on your screen, and use the geometry pattern to tweak your side-to-side image level. That is, if your screen is level, but the image is still slightly skewed, you can adjust the projector feet a little bit to compensate. No one will notice if the screen is slightly unlevel, as long as the image is aligned to it.

9) To set up the Lens Memory for 2:35, again a test pattern is helpful. However, program material is also usable if you find a bright scene (all edges bright) to work with.


10) Zoom the image until the sides just start to move off the screen. At this point the top of the image may also be off the screen. Go into the Lens Memory and use the digital adjust to bring it back down and center it. Note: do not use the master digital image position controls at all. I believe the master controls are found under Option. These need to remain zero'd or you'll lose pixels.

11) If the image is not centered horizontally, use horizontal mechanical lens shift to center it. It won't affect your perception when you go back to 16:9. 2.35 is dominant for horizontal.

12) Go through the iterative process of zooming, focusing, vertical digital adjustment, and horizontal mechanical lens shift.

13) Zoom back to 16:9 and take a look. You can tweak zoom, focus, and vertical mechanical lens shift.

14) Zoom back to 2.35 and take a look. You can tweak zoom, focus, vertical digital shift, and horizontal mechanical lens shift.

15) Rule for mechanical lens shift: only use vertical on 16:9. Only use horizontal on 2.35. Reason: you want to control the top/bottom location of 16:9 without using vertical digital shift, and you want to control the left/right of 2.35 without using horizontal digital shift. You are free to use vertical digital shift on 2.35 since you have pixels to spare vertically.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont forget to use the digital masking on the 2'35:1 memory to cut off the top and bottom of the black that spills off the screen (the black is still not completely black until you move the masking in place.


----------



## Rick72 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I think I got it. Works good. Do you guys turn auto switching off when watching regular TV?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I probably would as it would be switching back and forth if you were watching a movie with commercials. I dont use my 4000 for TV but it was real annoying during Tron, Batman and any other movie that was duel aspect.


----------

